# Found A Bird



## brody (Feb 27, 2006)

i found this chick when it fell off it's nest seconds before beeing devoured by a cat.
i followed the instrucions i found for feeding it and keeping it warm. it's quite a hassle i must say.
it keeps moving it's beak from the food and into my hand while pecking it.
i mannaged to feed it though after some time but now it's all dirty.
how long before it could eat on it's own?
it's about 10 cm long 
thanks for your help


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Depending on where you are located at someone will be along soon to assist. Are you keeping it warm? Don't try to administer water as there is always the fear of asperating the lungs. Cute little guy I will say that. Thank You for secueing him/her, I am so glad some people still have heart. So it is 4 inches long, I would keep feeding it at least 4 times a day. till someone gets on here that can better assist you. Good Luck.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, read these if you haven't already:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13600

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Pidgey


----------



## brody (Feb 27, 2006)

*thanks*

sadly i'm in Israel where everybody seems to have bigger problems to worry about so i'm not so sure if i could find anyone willing to care for it.
i'm a student and i'm not at home most of the time. i wonder how long it would take before it starts eating by itself.
thanks again for the help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you let us know where in Israel you are? maybe one of our members there can help in some way.

Cynthia.


----------



## brody (Feb 27, 2006)

*location*

I'm in Rishon Le Zion. 
I just fed the little thing and it ate wonderfully. except for throwing up once.
Can u tell if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not reliably for several months. They don't even know what they are.

Pidgey


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Dove or Pigeon?*

First of all, THANK YOU for your kindness in saving this little one.

You may have a dove or a pigeon. If it fell from a tree, there is a good chance it is a dove. Doves mature faster than pigeons, and will jump out of the nest about two weeks old. Ten centimeters is about the size of a one or one and a half week old pigeon. If it's a dove, I'm not sure how old it can be, but the grow FAST.

Baby birds need feeding several times a day. You can't leave it at home alone all day. If you've never done this before, it could be a challenge. I once took a baby pigeon to work with me for weeks until it was old enough to self-feed. Baby pigeons can start learning to self-feed around three weeks. But they will peep and flap at you to feed them for much longer 

Hand-feeding is a very delicate procedure. It is easy to over-feed them because they flap and peep for more even after they are full. But it is easy to under-feed too, so, be careful. Their crop (sac where the food is first ingested) is on the right side just below its neck. It should look inflated after feeding. Be sure to feed until the crop looks plump and full.

Look in your phone book for a veterinarian who treats birds. Sometimes a kind vet will take in a wild bird for free in the US. Not sure about Israel. It may be hard to find a vet willing to take a baby bird, even harder if it's a pigeon.

Daniel

P.S. I forgot to mention that you should wait until the crop is completely empty before feeding again.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Okay, That's A Pigeon (My Mistake)*



brody said:


> i found this chick when it fell off it's nest seconds before beeing devoured by a cat.
> i followed the instrucions i found for feeding it and keeping it warm. it's quite a hassle i must say.
> it keeps moving it's beak from the food and into my hand while pecking it.
> i mannaged to feed it though after some time but now it's all dirty.
> ...


Okay, that's a pigeon. Sorry, I didn't even see the picture at first. It looks about 2.5 weeks old, give or take a day. Ten centimeters is on the small side for that age. It may even be a little under-nourished. I would hand-feed it for at least another week and then leave some seed around to see if it starts learning to peck. If it gets used to you, it may start pecking at your hand, then you can try giving it seed from your hand. But I'd wait a few more days before trying that.

Daniel


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I know what you mean Brody about life being hectic over there. I spent quite a long time there myself, down Yad Mordiechai way. But I met a lot of caring and interested people. With the age of your bird and all you will want to get on top of the situation right away but one week of feedings before self feeding isn't a long time and it's not hard work. You will enjoy it and have a friend for life once done. He should be eating happily on his own in six or seven days and then you can relax after that knowing he will then be pretty much self-sufficient if you provide seeds. Shalom!

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I Brody, 


Nice going to grab them like that and keep them safe!

I am short on time this morning, so I have to be brief now.

See my thread on the little Winter Baby, right below yours for some useful info.

I will write more later sometime.

Keep them warm, if possible...

This one is old enough now to where you can gently guide their nuzzleing Beak into a small deep narrow glass of small whole Seeds, but no more 'rice' please...get some Finch Seeds or Canary seeds...

Keep yur finger tips on the sides of his Beak and he will 'gobble' the Seeds.

Let him have say one Tablespoon full, or let him eat about that much, every two hours for the rest of today, and, offfer tepid water inbetween times in the same little container in the same way with your finger tips on the sides of his Beak...

His Crop, where the food goes first, is right there on his front, and his Crop should feel 'mushy'...if it feels firm, then offer Water. If it seems inflated or full of gas, stop feeding for now. Too, if it seems 'full' of Seeds, stop feeding for now...

Have him on a light color Towell, in a medium cardboard box but have the Box on it's side, so one side is open with the flaps held out like half open doors...and drape a light cloth over the opening...he will stay put, and the light color Towell lets you see the poops better, as for their nunber and color and consistancy.

Just be gentle and affectionate with him, make sure he is warm, do the things I outlined above, and unless he is ill, he will be self feeding and pecking tomorrow...

Make sure you do not let him over eat...

More later..

Good luck...

Till next...

Shalom...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## brody (Feb 27, 2006)

*thanks everybody*

i am beyond words about everybodys gracious help.
i am happy to say that i have found a bird specialist who works in the safari that will take care of this little one.
ofcourse i am sad as well because i got rather attached to it and i think it did to me as well.
again thanks very much.
i hope to write again about happier circumstances (in contrast to birds falling off trees).


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brody,


Very good then...

Do write again sometime and say 'hello'...and let your Safari acquaintance know we are here in case they may wish to write in sometime...

Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for helping this baby! I'm so glad you found someone who can take good care of him.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Boker-Tov Brody and good work,

Your fast actions and attention to the situation has probably saved this birds life. You get a big pat on the shoulder from me. Can you write back about one thing that has me curious. Has Avian Influenza (H5N1) reached Israel yet. I think it was as close as Syria last I heard and for sure it was in Turkey and Iraq. 

Cameron

Cameron


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Siobhan*

Your post and replies are now under 'found a bird today', so as to give it a separate thread.

John


----------

